# Great Stuff curing question...



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Hypothetically, what's the risk in not letting the Great Stuff to cure more than 48 hours? I've read people applying the silcone / coco fiber anywhere from one day to a week or more. I'm wondering what the logic is for waiting upwards of a week. Is it because the silicone may not stick or other reasons? I understand waiting to make sure it does not contract and come apart before you assemble the rest of the viv but that shouldn't really make a difference in applying the texture. The silicone has to cure for several days anyway.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Part of it is that the silicone will seal out air so the gs will not finish curing in some places. If you put it on to thick it takes longer.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

peiji said:


> Hypothetically, what's the risk in not letting the Great Stuff to cure more than 48 hours? I've read people applying the silcone / coco fiber anywhere from one day to a week or more. I'm wondering what the logic is for waiting upwards of a week. Is it because the silicone may not stick or other reasons? I understand waiting to make sure it does not contract and come apart before you assemble the rest of the viv but that shouldn't really make a difference in applying the texture. The silicone has to cure for several days anyway.


Hey peiji,

it depends how thick the layer is if its more than 4 inch i would wait minimum 2 to 3 days because the inside isnt dryed out yet, i just made the mistake to not let it dry enough. I aplied a layer of flex cement for tiles at the waterfall after one day and it cracked everywhere because the great stuff was still expanding from inside a little.

Regards Manuel


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

This is what I do to ensure the foam and silicone are fully cured:

Let the great stuff cure for 24-48 hours, then take a wire coat hanger and puncture the great stuff all over. You will hear a pressure release if there are any air pockets in the foam. If there is any uncured foam, it will expand out the holes, and you can break off the expanded pieces later after they dry. It's like baking brownies or a cake to me. If the hanger comes out clean, the foam is most likely cured. I usually wait 2 weeks before adding plants. A week for the foam to cure, and a week for the silicone to cure. 

That's just how I do it. I know the pain of putting together a great tank , only to have to tear it down because I was in a rush. 

Happy Froggin!

Marc


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

I guess i still don't see much risk in waiting to apply the silcone other than it still may expand and you may need to touch up later. I totally understand waiting to plant until the silicone is completely cured. 

Also, slightly different question but maybe some of you know without having to do a whole new post... Is the Peat Moss that people use to mix with substrate to use as backing material the same as Sphagnum Moss? And how to people dry it in order to stick?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

It is not the same as sphagnum moss (long fiber sphagnum), its sphagnum peat moss. The peat moss is very different once you see it, here is a short explanation of it - Differences between sphagnum and peat moss

Usually you buy it dry, so sticking isn't usually an issue, but baking is something you should always do with and wood and substrate going into your tank to kill any baddies. Baking will also leave it very dry 

John


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks. Where would I buy Peat Moss locally? Would HD have it and if so, is there a proven brand without additives, etc? that I can trust? Most of the nurseries have shut down for the winter around here.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Home depot should have it, I would check there. I can't remember the brand I buy, but if you check the labeling, I'm confident you can find a safe product to use.

John


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

Is this stuff OK?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Its probably ok, does it show its contents anywhere on the bag?

John


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

It just says Canadian Sphagnum Moss


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I say go for it! I just checked their website real quick and I didn't notice anything that could be a problem. Good luck on your background and keep us updated on how it turns out 

John


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Your fine the bogs are all owned by black gold and they rarely add surfactants unless it says so as they are an additional cost and even then I wouldn't be to worried about it. But I know that brand and use the same stuff go for it it is safe unless it says easy to wet or surfactant added. Generally that is sold as potting Miracle gro and black gold soil and even organic potting soil can have a surfactant I have never had an issue even in my planted aquariums with delicate crustaceans.


----------



## peiji (Sep 16, 2014)

I did use it. The new vivs have been up and running for about 4 weeks now and I introduced the frogs last week. So far they're doing great. i just need to take the time to post some pics.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Great, look forward to seeing some pics. =)


----------

